# Meet Brandy!



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

She is TNT's Sugar Don't Bite. She is 7 months old and super calm and sweet. We are going to name her *Brandy*. She seems very happy to meet Sammie, they have not stopped playing. And thanks so much to my friends on SM that were so much help to me.

ps
Her breeder had a pretty American Flag bow in her hair, but it is a mess, so I will have to fix it and post another picture, cause it's so cute.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah Yeah Yeah! I have been hitting refresh for 10 minutes!!!

hahaha, I just emailed you that DH's name guess was Brandi!

Congratulation Kandis, I am so happy for you and Sammie. I can't wait to see more pictures and hear stories. Sammie and Brandy are playing, YAY!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub: OMG, she is beyond precious! Congratulations.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Kandis! Where was I?! I didn't know you were getting another fluff--- Brandy is SUPER DUPER cute! I love her little face and her pigmented mouth :-D :wub: I'm so happy for you and Sammie :-D more pics please


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is beautiful:wub::wub::wub:I love the name Brandy. Congrat's so glad the meeting went well and Sammie likes her.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

She is precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Love her! More pictures please! congrats on your new baby....was the breeder holding her back to show?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is a breathtaking beauty. Sigh....I wanna cuddle her.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow she is stunning


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Here she is and her big brother the moment he saw her. She is getting tired and I need to really wash her face. She has a longer coat, so I think an appt at the groomer is next in order. Been a very long day and I'm sure she is like "what is going on here".


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Here she is and her big brother the moment he saw her. She is getting tired and I need to really wash her face. She has a longer coat, so I think an appt at the groomer is next in order. Been a very long day and I'm sure she is like "what is going on here".


She is so beautiful:wub::wub: she is Whitneys half sister:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandis, congratulations she is beyond gorgeous and i love her name!!! :tender: Wow...i'm just so excited for you i don't know what to say and i had no idea you were looking to add to your family. Who are her dam and sire...i want to see if our pups are related. Welcome to the TNT family!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Here she is and her big brother the moment he saw her. She is getting tired and I need to really wash her face. She has a longer coat, so I think an appt at the groomer is next in order. Been a very long day and I'm sure she is like "what is going on here".



She's just beautiful and i love Sammie's reaction when he first saw her! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeah! I have been hitting refresh for 10 minutes!!!
> 
> hahaha, I just emailed you that DH's name guess was Brandi!
> 
> Congratulation Kandis, I am so happy for you and Sammie. I can't wait to see more pictures and hear stories. Sammie and Brandy are playing, YAY!!!



Laura she is doing that running in circles and wont let you pick her up. It started once we got home.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Kandis, 

Congrtulations!! I love her name! Sammie looks like he just got a brand new toy ;-D Of course, Brandy is just a bundle of cuteness! Yes, to more pics. How about a video of the two of them playing?! So, sooooo happy for you and Fluffbabies!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Is she too cute or what??? Congratulations on your new little Brandy!!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your new baby girl! She's sooo pretty. I bet you're over the moon about adding her to your family. Can't wait to see more pics of her. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> She is so beautiful:wub::wub: she is Whitneys half sister:wub:


Oh, she looks so much like Whitney.:wub: And what a little prance she has. She is finally laying down. I always feel bad for them when they have to leave their home.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

OMG!! Congrats Kandis! She is absolutely gorgeous!! I love the American Flag bow!! I didn't realize you getting another fluff either. And it is so precious how happy Sammie was when he saw her!! They are quite the little pair!! :wub: Can't wait to see more pics. Give them hugs for me. :hugging:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations.....she is absolutely beautiful arty:. I bet Sammie is so happy to have a sister. I love the name Brandy, fits her. Please post more pics!!:tender:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, this is a surprise! She is absolutely adorable! Congratulations, Kandis and Sammie and family


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, Sammie looks like he is ready to play with his new sister!! Kandis, she is precious! Love her look. I bet you are tickled pink!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations,she is a little doll:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

OMD Kandis I had no idea you were getting a sister for Sammie. She is absolutely gorgeous. So glad the two of them hit it off so well. A big congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Kandis, congratulations she is beyond gorgeous and i love her name!!! :tender: Wow...i'm just so excited for you i don't know what to say and i had no idea you were looking to add to your family. Who are her dam and sire...i want to see if our pups are related. Welcome to the TNT family!


She is Reese's granddaughter!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

What? You dog, keeping it a secret! She's SOOOOOOO cute!!! I know Sammie is so happy to have a sissy! Lucky you! Please post lots of pics. She's adorable!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Laura she is doing that running in circles and wont let you pick her up. It started once we got home.


Call me if you need to.

Carl has good advise for that.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> She is Reese's granddaughter!



Wow...my Reese has some *GORGEOUS* granddaughters...not that i'm biased or anything. :innocent:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B Beautiful........:tender:

R Regal.............:wub:

A Awesome........:Cute Malt: 

N Noble..............:Sunny Smile:

D Dolly..............:happy: 

Y yummy............:smootch:




Congratulation on your new pupp, live the the puppy moments and enjoy!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats! She is precious.:wub: I love her name, too!:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kandis I can't believe I didn't know you were getting a daughter! I am SOOOO happy for you. She is absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to see tons more pics  .


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She is a doll. I am so thrilled for you and Sammie. So glad he is excited to have a sister. 

As for the running and not letting you catch her. Try sitting down, even better sit on the floor. That will often bring them right to you. She should get over that soon.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She is insanely adorable!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wowzers! What a cutie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Moly, she's beautiful!!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! She is so precious!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Sorry, I messed up the video. I will try again.

WOW! Thank you everyone.* I will have to reply to you all tomorrow. 
But here is a cute video. OK, Sammie has hi-jacked her baby doll, so she just lets him have it and follows her big brother EVERYWHERE! Watch for her little cute head to pop to make sure I am still in the room. Then run circles around my feet. This is the best I can get, if she sees me she stops. I cannot leave the room she is in or she cries. She is such a sweetheart. I wanted a little girl and boy when I got Sammie and it did not work out. I used the wonderful ladies on SM this time to find a reputable show breeder and walk me through the process. What a difference all around this time. And it took a bit, to work it all out, so I did not want to say anything in case something went wrong. I named her from my favorite (old) song, sure you all have heard it at least once.

*"Brandy, you're a fine girl"*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok...i know i saw the video and then went to reply and now it's gone.  I loved watching Brandy running around just having a great time. She's got great pigment like her grandma Reese. :heart:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Got it!*

here is a cute video. OK, Sammie has hi-jacked her baby doll, so she just lets him have it and follows her big brother EVERYWHERE! Watch for her little cute head to pop UP to make sure I am still in the room. Then run circles around my feet. This is the best I can get, if she sees me she stops.

*"Brandy, you're a fine girl"*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Ok...i know i saw the video and then went to reply and now it's gone.  I loved watching Brandy running around just having a great time. She's got great pigment like her grandma Reese. :heart:


Oh Deb, I am not good with this video posting. But I fig'd it out finally.

Good night. We are ALL tired here........hugs to all and thanks for looking at my new baby girl!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Aww they are so precious!!! :wub: She sure does keep an eye on you. These two are cutie pies. :tender:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Kandis - love the video, she is so adorable! I can't wait to see more.

Theresa contacted me and she is extremely happy because she knows how wonderfully this sweet baby girl is going to be treated. Hugs and puppy kisses to Sammie and Brandy, sleep tight little ones!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't believe I am just seeing this thread! Congratulations! Brandy is gorgeous! I am so happy Sammie is happy to have a playmate!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!!!! Brandy is absolutely beautiful !!! Congratulations on your new baby girl and Sammie's little sister! I didn't know that you were getting another?? I see Kandis, that you're a woman of mystery, and also that you can keep a secret!! I'll be looking forward to seeing and hearing more about that little baby doll!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a cutie pie! Congratulations! Also love Sammie's expression when he saw her. So glad they are getting along!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a cute little girl. Congratulations on your addition to the family.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

That pic of Sammie is great! And of course Brandy is adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

The video is darling! :wub2:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandis, I know I have been under a rock since April, but this is a beautiful surprise! She looks like a very feminine little tot. Are you bringing her to HH so we can all meet her & welcome her into the family?
Sammie is a great big brother already! I am so happy for all of you---and she is more than adorable!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a little stunner she is :wub: :wub: I am so happy for you :biggrin:


----------



## ruswifey (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations on your beautiful new baby girl! That is fabulous that the two of them are getting along so great already. She is adorable. I am definitely looking forward to seeing lots more pics of her, the video was so cute watching the two of them play together so well. What a little beauty!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats she is Beautiful


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

She is beautiful! Soon I will be looking for a little girl to complete my Maltese family!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Kandis - how did Brandy do last night? What were the sleeping arrangements at your house?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kandis -- I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo in love. They just don't get any cuter than little Brandy. 

Congratulations on your new attention. Theresa and Tom breed beautiful and sweet fluffs.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Another TNT cutie. Brandy is just adorable. Congratulations on your beautiful new addition.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition. She is adorable :wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations. Brandy is beautiful.:Good luck:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness Kandis, she just couldn't be more precious! What a beauty! I am SO happy for you, and so glad that Sammie has taken to little Brandy so well. It was like that with Cozette and Pippa, and they are definitely best buds!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I wanted to post couple cute pics. she is very tired today.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is so pretty:wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> I wanted to post couple cute pics. she is very tired today.


Oh. My. Goodness. I am drooling they are such cute, white, yummy, fluffy sweet confections!! And they go really well with your shabby chic decor!! Perfection!! You are a lucky girl and I am jealous!! Please keep those pix coming!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Swoon! :wub::wub:
You really got the pick of the litter Kandis---she is stunning. More photos would be met w/loud applause.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kandis, I am SO late to this party!!! I just now saw this and I am so happy for you!!! :chili: She is just stunning! I love the video and have to say it's great to see Sammie having so much unrestricted fun! Congratulations on your new addition. You must be over the moon. :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

absolute :wub: love Brandy and Sammie together! you must be SO happy and relieved... SO SO SO cute!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Finally, I got to the end of all the posts! She is one extremely beautiful Maltese babies!!! I know you can't stop looking at her!!! Just so gorgeous....Congratulations!!!!:chili:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

she's very cuuteee


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Update: Honeymoon over!! You can go home now!! 
Thank you all for all you wonderful post. Today's been difficult somewhat. 
Brandy finally let's me lift her up to the chair. She still cries for bit if you leave the room. Sammie is MAD. keeping his distance. I think he is mad at me and her. Not sure, he just doing his own thing. Wont look at her. He tries to push her awAy from me sometimes. 
She try's to go near him and he walks away. 
SO IM IN THE CHAIR WACHING PEYTON PLACE. (need a break)
Sammie is roaming the house sulking bec she is in the chair I guess 
Brandy is on the ottoman. 
Today was a day of getting her to eat and keep Sammie happy. 
Hopefully Sunday he will come around a little. Brandy is so sweet, poor thing prob misses her home. 
Nite, 
Kandis & the ex buds. Lol.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie is making me feel very guilty. Anyone else ever feel this way? I think I'm just tired.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandice, thank you for posting more pics of Brandy...she is one gorgeous girl and i just love her pigment! I don't think Sammie realized yesterday that Brandy was actually there to stay, he probably thought you brought over a playmate and now he thinks that she has overstayed her welcome! :HistericalSmiley: I think he'll come around in another day or 2 and as for Brandy, she'll be fine, she just has some adjusting to do too. If she's not eating i know Marj's breeder suggested the Gerber Chicken Sticks to feed when she got Bailey,since they almost always never turn that down. Once you get some more rest we would like some more video's and pics.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Sammie is making me feel very guilty. Anyone else ever feel this way? I think I'm just tired.


I have three young kids so guilt is my constant companion. Here's my favorite pic of us in the hospital the day after my 2nd baby was born. The looks on their faces say it all. Now they're best friends. Sammy will get over it. I promise.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay - so I drive up to Vermont and can't get on SM for a day AND LOOK WHAT HAPPENS. :new_shocked::wub: Sammie - you have got yourself the most beautiful little girl.:wub2: I'm swooning...really.:tender: And what a great age to get her. :thumbsup: Loved the video and their playfulness. 
I know that you said the honeymoon is over, but give it a few days. I know that they'll end up being best buds. Try not to stress over it. Geez, my human son called Tyler the Usurper because he was jealous and he's in his 20's. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Guys just think the world should revolve around them. He'll get over it. In the meantime, get some rest and things will fall into place. I'm so happy for you. :chili: Oh, and I love the name Brandy - that song was always one of my favorites. :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Many of my SM friends have heard this story, but here it is again.

When I brought Tilly home, Miss Princess Diva Lacie, really had her nose out of joint. She was pouting and sulking and wouldn't sit with me. This went on for about 3 weeks and I was feeling soooooooooo guilty. If Tilly hadn't been a rescue, I would have probably called the breeder and asked her to take Tilly back.

Then one morning after I had left for work, I realized that I had forgotten something at home. Turned the car around and drove back home. The girls weren't expecting me as it wasn't my normal time to come home. I opened the door and *CAUGHT* Lacie and Tilly romping and playing and having a great time together. Lacie looked up at me like she had been caught with her hand in the cookie jar.

After that -- all was well and now 5 years later, they're inseparable. 

Believe me -- Brandy and Sammie will be best friends before you know it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It helped. I was actually crying little tonite over Sammie. It's tough to see them turn on you. I know it's only been 2 days, but you wait so long you want it to be perfect. Deb is right he thougt it was playdate not a sleepover lol. the picture Celeta posted and your stories really picked up my spirits. It's late, so they are a welcome surprise. Boys will be boys. All quiet on the home front. Sammie finally came in the bed worn out from pacing down brandy and brandy finally passed out from missing her first mommy. 
P.S. 
Sue,
I wasn't sure until right before if it would happen. I really did it the right way this time. Poor Theresa was wonderful though. (imagine me buying a Maltese after my first one and you get the picture I'm sure). 
Night and thanks all. I believe what you guys say. 
Hugs
Kandis.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

StevieB said:


> I have three young kids so guilt is my constant companion. Here's my favorite pic of us in the hospital the day after my 2nd baby was born. The looks on their faces say it all. Now they're best friends. Sammy will get over it. I promise.


How kind of you Celeta to find that picture for me. Your son and Sammie have that same 'hangdog' expression. Excuse the pun. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet kandis congrats she absolutely gorgeous oxoxoxoxxooxoxox


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hang in there, Sammie. I'm sure it will get better. It's a big adjustment for the three of you. I'm sure you are exhausted, too. Get some rest and hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> How kind of you Celeta to find that picture for me. Your son and Sammie have that same 'hangdog' expression. Excuse the pun. :HistericalSmiley:


LOL - Girl I'm so glad I had an excuse to dig it up. It makes me laugh every single time. It's just the greatest depiction of the giant bubble burst of the fantasy we all have of the perfect, harmonious, violins playing greeting between two incomplete souls that we all think it should be like when siblings meet for the first time. I send it to all my friends after they have babies because it makes them feel better when their older is unhappy about the new addition. I figure if my kids can work it out, dogs can too, right? I think it's funny their acting just like kids!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

very sweet!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Celeta - I LOVE that shot of your and your adorable kids. :wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Many of my SM friends have heard this story, but here it is again.
> 
> When I brought Tilly home, Miss Princess Diva Lacie, really had her nose out of joint. She was pouting and sulking and wouldn't sit with me. This went on for about 3 weeks and I was feeling soooooooooo guilty. If Tilly hadn't been a rescue, I would have probably called the breeder and asked her to take Tilly back.
> 
> ...


Lynn,
We had a spat this am after b/fast, so he got a time out. Anyway I went in the b/room and peeked in the den before I came in and guess who was in his play position (butt in air) letting Brandy chew on his Bully. Big happy face too! But as soon as he saw me he growled at her, she dropped it and he took it back. :HistericalSmiley:I gave her one too, she just kinda plays with it.....Boys! I noticed he will play some, but on his terms.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Celeta, that picture is flippin' hysterical! BOTH of them have that look on their face! I have to share my kid story. My oldest is 30 months older than his brother. One time in the car, Robbie says, "You should just change my name to Dusty." When we asked why, this adorable little three year old with great big brown eyes takes his thumb out of his mouth and says, "Cuz you treat me like a piece of dust." Funny that 12 years later we get a dog named Dusty...The first one always goes thru a jealousy period (I was 20 when my sister was born (my mom's second child), and I hid it better but I was a little put out to loose some mom attention too!)

I have no doggie advise, because when we got Jasper he came from a house with 8 Maltese and had only had him for a month when Dusty joined us, so he was VERY happy to see another dog. I am positive that sweet Sammie will come around and fall in love with little Brandy and they will be best of friends. It may not happen as soon as you want it to, but I really believe that it will. You are such a good Mommy and so very patient, I know it will all work out.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

StevieB said:


> I have three young kids so guilt is my constant companion. Here's my favorite pic of us in the hospital the day after my 2nd baby was born. The looks on their faces say it all. Now they're best friends. Sammy will get over it. I promise.


I love it --- this picture says it all! Do you mind if I share it with my daughter? She is probably going to be dealing with these exact emotions in about six months!

When we brought Paxton home last year, Madison was MAD MAD MAD at us, and Axel was insanely territorial. Madison would sit and glare at us from across the room. It was the most human I had ever seen her act! After about a week, though, everything was fine. They're all best buds now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> Lynn,
> We had a spat this am after b/fast, so he got a time out. Anyway I went in the b/room and peeked in the den before I came in and guess who was in his play position (butt in air) letting Brandy chew on his Bully. Big happy face too! But as soon as he saw me he growled at her, she dropped it and he took it back. :HistericalSmiley:I gave her one too, she just kinda plays with it.....Boys! I noticed he will play some, but on his terms.


Kandis, I would not let either of them have a high value treat like a bully stick while they are together, especially if you leave the room. That's just asking for trouble IMO.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Kandis, I would not let either of them have a high value treat like a bully stick while they are together, especially if you leave the room. That's just asking for trouble IMO.



OK, thanks Marj. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Today is much much better. Sammie must have caught on I was not putting up with his rough house, because he stopped. Here is the proof. She is in HIS bed. They were playing hide the toy today. She won't go under the chair so he hides under there with his nose out, then comes out when she disappears. Boy, I had to trim her in between her legs. Phewweeee..stinky girl down there! She just sits calmly and lets me groom her. :thumbsup: Hope it lasts. What a nice change from training Sammie. Plus no puppy potty training this time. She came to me groom trained, lol. I will get her a cute cut with a topknot. Gotta look at some of your photos. 

It is wet outside, so I cant walk her today in grass. But I have GREAT NEWS! since Brandy follows Sammie EVERYWHERE, she also follows him to the potty pads and FINALLY USED IT ON HER OWN twice today. I have been setting her in there to go. So I guess a big brother is good for more than picking on you. :HistericalSmiley: She really loves him I can tell. He is warming up, at least he is letting her follow him now. Funny, he keeps getting toys and chewing them in front of her, then lets her have them. weird. 

Thanks everyone for reading and posting about my new girl!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Love that sweet shot of them sleeping so contently near each other. Next step will them both being on the bed snuggled together...it's coming, I feel it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad things are better today! I bet they will be best friends in no time.

I got a laugh about you having to trim between Brandy's legs. People always think male dogs are messier, but I find Bailey much cleaner than Lady. I keep his belly shaved and he lifts his leg to pee so he is very clean. Poor Lady always seemed to pee on her legs when she squatted.

How about a town and country cut for Brandy? She has such a gorgeous coat, it would be nice to leave her legs long.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> I wanted to post couple cute pics. she is very tired today.


They are so cute together!! :wub: How old is Brandy?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL~ Kandis, it's good to hear things are smoother today  that pic is too sweet of Brandy in Sammie's bed. I know you already love her, but make sure you know *100% *that it'll work out with her at your home before you cut any of her hair-- if, for ANY reason, she needs to go back to the breeder, her coat should not be altered (just a word of advice). I waited until I knew 100% that Obi was meant to be with us before I got his haircut-- it only took me a week to know . Of course, I hope she is here to stay forever with you, but just wanted to prevent any heartbreak.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Today is much much better. Sammie must have caught on I was not putting up with his rough house, because he stopped. Here is the proof. She is in HIS bed. They were playing hide the toy today. She won't go under the chair so he hides under there with his nose out, then comes out when she disappears. Boy, I had to trim her in between her legs. Phewweeee..stinky girl down there! She just sits calmly and lets me groom her. :thumbsup: Hope it lasts. What a nice change from training Sammie. Plus no puppy potty training this time. She came to me groom trained, lol. I will get her a cute cut with a topknot. Gotta look at some of your photos.
> 
> It is wet outside, so I cant walk her today in grass. But I have GREAT NEWS! since Brandy follows Sammie EVERYWHERE, she also follows him to the potty pads and FINALLY USED IT ON HER OWN twice today. I have been setting her in there to go. So I guess a big brother is good for more than picking on you. :HistericalSmiley: She really loves him I can tell. He is warming up, at least he is letting her follow him now. Funny, he keeps getting toys and chewing them in front of her, then lets her have them. weird.
> 
> Thanks everyone for reading and posting about my new girl!


It's great to hear things are going better now. So cute how he let her have his bed and he lays close by. :wub: Funny to see yesterday that he would play with her when you weren't in the room but became distance once he know you were there. It's like he wanted you to know he was mad at you but secretly like his new sister.  Boys will be boys! Keep us posted on the transition. They are going to best friends, I know it. Can't wait to see more pics of these two!! :tender:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kandis, when we first got Lucky (the one who recently passed), he was a precious tiny little thing. Well his big sister Katie Girl wanted absolutely nothing to do with him. She would snarl and bark and just be a big 'ole bully! I would call my Aunt in tears thinking she would hurt Lucky. My Aunt assured me that Kate was just establishing dominance and all would be well with the world in no time. Boy was she right. Katie turned into Momma Kate to him. They would have followed each other to the ends of the earth. Trust me, your babies will be best friends in no time  . I can't get over how adorable they are together!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandis, I know you remember how much Kitzel disliked Liesl for the first month or two---yes, it lasted quite a long time. I believe this was due to the surgery & the fact that he couldn't play w/her--and he must have felt awful. It was all too much at one time. It will soon be 5 months and usually they are best buds, but sometimes they get into a real loud shouting match. It never lasts long but neither of them will back down & I usually have to sprinkle water on them to get their attention, because they don't hear me. 
Lisi is dominant & Kitzi usually doesn't care, but if it involves food or a treat of some kind. . . he won't back down. 
I would say "give it some time" and see how it goes. Is Brandy already spayed? Will you come to HH w/them?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Kandis I'm so happy for you. What a beauty Brandy is! Sammie has grown into such a handsome boy. Being prejudice about TNT Maltese I think Brandy is just gorgeous. :wub: I'm glad things seem to be working out between Brandy and Sammie. Aren't they funny the way they act out their jealousies and play when you aren't looking. Just like skin kids. They have to work it out their way. 
Enjoy your two babies playing and interacting. They are both beautiful. :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandice, i'm so happy to hear that they are getting along better today and things to be going alot smoother. Hopefully you'll be able to get a little rest now. BTW i love the pic of Brandy lying on Sammie's bed and Sammie lying near her. :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Here you go!






so cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so relieved that things are getting better between Sammie and Brandy.:chili::chili: It just takes time but I know they're going to be two peas in a pod.
Ooooh, I just saw the video.  Wrestle-maltese-mania. :chili::chili::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I read every one of your posts. There were so many cute things I wish I could get video of. but they happen so fast. they are getting along much better. she is the sweetest little baby ever. Debbie sent me a cute photo of a cut. She will be so cute when we even her up. I had to do some editing to her back end. lol She doesn't mind though. She is everything I would want in a little girl and Sammie is everything I would want in a little boy. So I guess we are one big happy family. thanks for all your posts. I wish I had time to reply to them. Marisa posted the video for me. Something is wrong with my you tube settings. talk to you all later.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWWW, shes so beautiful, congratulations!!:wub:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Kandis,

That video makes me think maybe we should have two of them as well. We always wanted two, but maybe it should be sooner than later! 

We know you have your hands full, but don't forget your SM friends. On second thought, if I had two adorable cuties like you have, I'd have a difficult time tearing myself away from them!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So very cute.:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you all for looking at my little girl and boy. All so kind! Brandy and Sammie are doing very well. His nose is slowly straightening out. Brandy is SO darn sweet and that face. :wub: I can pick her up better now. Not every time, but she is warming up. She is very shy. If she is kenneled she cries a lot if I leave the room. I have to be strict though with the house training. 
They each want whatever the other one is eating. And have to keep my eagle eye out for her to use potty pads. Sammie seems to be fine with her now. I guess he is a pushover for pretty ladies......:HistericalSmiley:Here is a picture of her sleeping with his FAVORITE toy of all time. His squirwee! He let her play with it today after hoarding it for 2 days. 

Oh Brenda, I wish it were a matter of just tearing myself away. Instead, being a holiday and visitors, then family stopping by to meet Brandy this w/end.

Sandi,
I pm'd you about Hilton Head.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandis, this sounds like de ja veu w/Lis & Kitzi---right down to her terrorizing him to let her have everything he has, even if she has one already of her own! Lisi is loud but fearful (she doesn't show her fears) and needs all the attention. Kitzel is quiet & confident & doesn't mind letting her dominate. . . well, most of the time--except for food & treats or chewies. 
I could swear the photo of Brandy above was Lisi! No kidding.
I so hope you will be able to make the wkend at HH---we want to meet you & your babies!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Awww...be still my heart! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeah! I have been hitting refresh for 10 minutes!!!
> 
> hahaha, I just emailed you that DH's name guess was Brandi!
> 
> Congratulation Kandis, I am so happy for you and Sammie. I can't wait to see more pictures and hear stories. Sammie and Brandy are playing, YAY!!!


*
Thank you Laura for all you did. Your a good friend. 
*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

educ8m said:


> :wub::wub::wub: OMG, she is beyond precious! Congratulations.[/QUOTE
> 
> *Thank you Deb! Your so sweet. It's only been 4 days for me. I'm not sure how you handle 3.
> *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Kandis! Where was I?! I didn't know you were getting another fluff--- Brandy is SUPER DUPER cute! I love her little face and her pigmented mouth :-D :wub: I'm so happy for you and Sammie :-D more pics please


Thanks Marisa, I wasn't expecting it to be so soon. But it felt right. I like her pigment too. Thanks for the video!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> She is beautiful:wub::wub::wub:I love the name Brandy. Congrat's so glad the meeting went well and Sammie likes her.


Cathy, I have been calling her Penny and it's going to be harder to switch over to Brandy than I thought. oh well, I have time.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> She is precious! Congratulations!


'
Thank you Glenda, I am so happy! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bishop said:


> Love her! More pictures please! congrats on your new baby....was the breeder holding her back to show?


Thanks! I will try and get some more pics soon, just gotta get the swing of the 2 malt home.. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> She is a breathtaking beauty. Sigh....I wanna cuddle her.


Thank you Sylvia, she is so easy to cuddle. :wub: I love your siggy Kissies.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> Wow she is stunning


Thank you Shelly! I thought when I fist saw her picture. OMG, she is so cute. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Kandis, congratulations she is beyond gorgeous and i love her name!!! :tender: Wow...i'm just so excited for you i don't know what to say and i had no idea you were looking to add to your family. Who are her dam and sire...i want to see if our pups are related. Welcome to the TNT family!


Deb,
It has taken me way too long to get back here. Thanks for all the info and links. we are PT mode here.......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

brendaman said:


> Kandis,
> 
> Congrtulations!! I love her name! Sammie looks like he just got a brand new toy ;-D Of course, Brandy is just a bundle of cuteness! Yes, to more pics. How about a video of the two of them playing?! So, sooooo happy for you and Fluffbabies!!


Brenda, 
I am working on the video. I has issues. That is not news to you though. :HistericalSmiley:Thanks!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Cathy, I have been calling her Penny and it's going to be harder to switch over to Brandy than I thought. oh well, I have time.


I still like Penny Lane:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Is she too cute or what??? Congratulations on your new little Brandy!!


Oh--thank you!



Kaiser said:


> Congratulations on your new baby girl! She's sooo pretty. I bet you're over the moon about adding her to your family. Can't wait to see more pics of her. :wub:


Thank you! I'll get some pics soon.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

lmillette said:


> OMG!! Congrats Kandis! She is absolutely gorgeous!! I love the American Flag bow!! I didn't realize you getting another fluff either. And it is so precious how happy Sammie was when he saw her!! They are quite the little pair!! :wub: Can't wait to see more pics. Give them hugs for me. :hugging:


Thank you Lindsay, for all your sweet posts about Brandy. The bow and Sammie's attitude did not last long. :HistericalSmiley: But we are improving now.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

elly said:


> I still like Penny Lane:wub:




Was that her original name, i absolutely love that name, in fact it's on my list of pup pup names. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Congratulations.....she is absolutely beautiful arty:. I bet Sammie is so happy to have a sister. I love the name Brandy, fits her. Please post more pics!!:tender:


Thanks Barbara, I always like that name too. Now it's becoming difficult to call anything but Penny. So far I think Sammie will want a little sis.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Wow, this is a surprise! She is absolutely adorable! Congratulations, Kandis and Sammie and family



Yes Elisabeth, I knew it would seem as a surprise. I was looking around, but sometimes things just happen all of a sudden. She is so sweet. :wub:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Can I just add, you'll have to get a siggy with both of your babies! Aren't we demanding??!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Awww, Sammie looks like he is ready to play with his new sister!! Kandis, she is precious! Love her look.  I bet you are tickled pink!!


Oh Pam, I wanted to tell everyone, but I decided to wait till I had her. I thought of waiting for a couple of days having her, I could not. It is a big adjustment after the excitement of the first day is over. So far we are doing well. They trade beds. It is cute. Thanks for your post!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

lynda said:


> Congratulations,she is a little doll:wub:



Thanks Lynda, who knows, one day I might catch up to you! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TLR said:


> OMD Kandis I had no idea you were getting a sister for Sammie. She is absolutely gorgeous. So glad the two of them hit it off so well. A big congratulations to you!!!!


Thanks Tracey, I did not expect it to happen this soon.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Piccolina said:


> B Beautiful........:tender:
> 
> R Regal.............:wub:
> 
> ...


*Thank you Sammy, what a cute post! *:wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> She is Reese's granddaughter!



*She has relations all over the place.....*.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Congrats! She is precious.:wub: I love her name, too!:wub:


Thanks April, I'm catching up to you........:wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Kandis I can't believe I didn't know you were getting a daughter! I am SOOOO happy for you. She is absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to see tons more pics  .


Thanks Bridgett, no one knew about it. Not even me till few weeks ago. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> She is a doll. I am so thrilled for you and Sammie. So glad he is excited to have a sister.
> 
> As for the running and not letting you catch her. Try sitting down, even better sit on the floor. That will often bring them right to you. She should get over that soon.


Thanks Carina for your special help. Still is still doing it but not as much. Silly Girl!:HistericalSmiley:She is doing so much better. Ooooh, I hate that sep anxiety though.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> She is insanely adorable!!!! Congrats!!


*
Thank you!* :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Wowzers! What a cutie.


*Thank you Marti!*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Holy Moly, she's beautiful!!!!!!!!:wub:


*
Thank you Pat!. I will NEVER catch up to you, I'm sure now! :HistericalSmiley:*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

lmillette said:


> Aww they are so precious!!! :wub: She sure does keep an eye on you. These two are cutie pies. :tender:


Thanks for looking Lindsay! I need to work on my video!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I can't believe I am just seeing this thread! Congratulations! Brandy is gorgeous! I am so happy Sammie is happy to have a playmate!



Thank you Marjy! I hoped to put some of your beautiful bows in her hair. Now I am wrestling with whether a topknot is going to be too much for us.  I am going to give it some more time before I trim it though.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Wow!!!! Brandy is absolutely beautiful !!! Congratulations on your new baby girl and Sammie's little sister! I didn't know that you were getting another?? I see Kandis, that you're a woman of mystery, and also that you can keep a secret!! I'll be looking forward to seeing and hearing more about that little baby doll!!!


*
Thank you Deborah, it was not a secret for very long. I had been thinking of this for a while. Just the way things happen when your looking for something with all your might, it's no where to be found. :HistericalSmiley:*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Johita said:


> What a cutie pie! Congratulations! Also love Sammie's expression when he saw her. So glad they are getting along!


*
Thank you for looking at my Brandy/Penny:HistericalSmiley: having trouble with the naming. I thought that picture was so cute of Sammie.*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> What a cute little girl. Congratulations on your addition to the family.


*
Thank you Reva, hopefully one day we can meet all the fluffs.*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Kandis, I know I have been under a rock since April, but this is a beautiful surprise! She looks like a very feminine little tot. Are you bringing her to HH so we can all meet her & welcome her into the family?
> Sammie is a great big brother already! I am so happy for all of you---and she is more than adorable!


*
Thank you Sandi for all the tips, I thought of Lisel on Saturday and how Kitz acted. She is very feminine, expect when she is playing with Sammie. Little pistol. :HistericalSmiley:*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> What a little stunner she is :wub: :wub: I am so happy for you :biggrin:


*
Thank you Maureen. *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Aarianne said:


> That pic of Sammie is great! And of course Brandy is adorable! Congratulations.


*
Thank you for your sweet post. I had to post his picture when they met. *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

ruswifey said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new baby girl! That is fabulous that the two of them are getting along so great already. She is adorable. I am definitely looking forward to seeing lots more pics of her, the video was so cute watching the two of them play together so well. What a little beauty!


*
Thank you! They were going at it in that video. I will try and get some more peaceful ones........:HistericalSmiley:
*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LexiMom said:


> Congrats she is Beautiful


*
Thank you Linda!*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

ckanen2n said:


> She is beautiful! Soon I will be looking for a little girl to complete my Maltese family!



*
Thank you Carole, I posted an update thread today about their first few days together. Can't wait to see your new little one. :wub: Hopefully we will be settled in by then. *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kandis -- I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo in love. They just don't get any cuter than little Brandy.
> 
> Congratulations on your new attention. Theresa and Tom breed beautiful and sweet fluffs.


*
Thank you Lynn, they really do don't they! :thumbsup:*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> Another TNT cutie. Brandy is just adorable. Congratulations on your beautiful new addition.


Yep Reva, another one on SM. Who knew! And she is half sister to Whitney and granddaughter to Reece. I don't know anymore, but sure there are some out there!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> Congrats on your new addition. She is adorable :wub:


*
Thank you Kat! We will try and make some videos like S&C. that will be the day. *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maltese#1fan said:


> Congratulations. Brandy is beautiful.:Good luck:



*
Thank you Karen!*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Oh my goodness Kandis, she just couldn't be more precious! What a beauty! I am SO happy for you, and so glad that Sammie has taken to little Brandy so well. It was like that with Cozette and Pippa, and they are definitely best buds!


*
Thank you Jackie. They had a rough patch, but seem to be doing better now. *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MoonDog said:


> Kandis, I am SO late to this party!!! I just now saw this and I am so happy for you!!! :chili: She is just stunning! I love the video and have to say it's great to see Sammie having so much unrestricted fun! Congratulations on your new addition. You must be over the moon. :wub:


*
Thank you Robin! *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Finally, I got to the end of all the posts! She is one extremely beautiful Maltese babies!!! I know you can't stop looking at her!!! Just so gorgeous....Congratulations!!!!:chili:


*
Thank you Dianne, we are real happy with her. She is a little doll baby face. :wub:*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MaxnMinnie said:


> she's very cuuteee


*
Thank you!*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Okay - so I drive up to Vermont and can't get on SM for a day AND LOOK WHAT HAPPENS. :new_shocked::wub: Sammie - you have got yourself the most beautiful little girl.:wub2: I'm swooning...really.:tender: And what a great age to get her. :thumbsup: Loved the video and their playfulness.
> I know that you said the honeymoon is over, but give it a few days. I know that they'll end up being best buds. Try not to stress over it. Geez, my human son called Tyler the Usurper because he was jealous and he's in his 20's. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Guys just think the world should revolve around them. He'll get over it. In the meantime, get some rest and things will fall into place. I'm so happy for you. :chili: Oh, and I love the name Brandy - that song was always one of my favorites. :aktion033:


*
Thank you! She is precious. The honeymoon is not back in full swing. but they are dating again!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I'm still chuckling with that Usurper story!*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Sweet kandis congrats she absolutely gorgeous oxoxoxoxxooxoxox


*
Thank you Anna! :wub: Hope you are doing well with Becky. *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

jerricks said:


> very sweet!!


*
Thank you!*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> I love it --- this picture says it all! Do you mind if I share it with my daughter? She is probably going to be dealing with these exact emotions in about six months!
> 
> When we brought Paxton home last year, Madison was MAD MAD MAD at us, and Axel was insanely territorial. Madison would sit and glare at us from across the room. It was the most human I had ever seen her act! After about a week, though, everything was fine. They're all best buds now.



Oh don't you hate that glare! talk about pulling on your heart strings. :w00t:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

lmillette said:


> They are so cute together!! :wub: How old is Brandy?


*
*Thank you! She is 7 months old.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

lmillette said:


> It's great to hear things are going better now. So cute how he let her have his bed and he lays close by. :wub: Funny to see yesterday that he would play with her when you weren't in the room but became distance once he know you were there. It's like he wanted you to know he was mad at you but secretly like his new sister.  Boys will be boys! Keep us posted on the transition. They are going to best friends, I know it. Can't wait to see more pics of these two!! :tender:


Boy he has my number doesn't he. He still has his nose out of joint some. But I think he is coming around. they say they live in the present. It's tough with a new little one balancing the affection so he doesn't freak out anymore.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Kandis, when we first got Lucky (the one who recently passed), he was a precious tiny little thing. Well his big sister Katie Girl wanted absolutely nothing to do with him. She would snarl and bark and just be a big 'ole bully! I would call my Aunt in tears thinking she would hurt Lucky. My Aunt assured me that Kate was just establishing dominance and all would be well with the world in no time. Boy was she right. Katie turned into Momma Kate to him. They would have followed each other to the ends of the earth. Trust me, your babies will be best friends in no time  . I can't get over how adorable they are together!!!!


*
Thanks Bridgett, your so sweet!*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Kandis I'm so happy for you. What a beauty Brandy is! Sammie has grown into such a handsome boy. Being prejudice about TNT Maltese I think Brandy is just gorgeous. :wub: I'm glad things seem to be working out between Brandy and Sammie. Aren't they funny the way they act out their jealousies and play when you aren't looking. Just like skin kids. They have to work it out their way.
> Enjoy your two babies playing and interacting. They are both beautiful. :aktion033:


*
*Thank you Elaine, I will do that for sure! I wonder if ours are related too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Kandice, i'm so happy to hear that they are getting along better today and things to be going alot smoother. Hopefully you'll be able to get a little rest now. BTW i love the pic of Brandy lying on Sammie's bed and Sammie lying near her. :wub:


I liked that picture too of her in his bed. so sweet. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I'm so relieved that things are getting better between Sammie and Brandy.:chili::chili: It just takes time but I know they're going to be two peas in a pod.
> Ooooh, I just saw the video. Wrestle-maltese-mania. :chili::chili::HistericalSmiley:



I was little concerned with his activity and leg. I am trying to put her up every 30 minutes so he gets a break.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

brendaman said:


> Kandis,
> 
> That video makes me think maybe we should have two of them as well. We always wanted two, but maybe it should be sooner than later!
> 
> We know you have your hands full, but don't forget your SM friends. On second thought, if I had two adorable cuties like you have, I'd have a difficult time tearing myself away from them!!


*OK Brenda, I am with you. Go for it Girl!!!!!!!!*!:wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deborah said:


> So very cute.:wub:


*
Thank you!*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> I still like Penny Lane:wub:


Yea, It is fast becoming Penny (Lane) Penelope and Penny for short. she is so darn cute any thing is good. How is Whit?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Was that her original name, i absolutely love that name, in fact it's on my list of pup pup names. :wub:


*Sugar Don't Bite, Penny*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

brendaman said:


> Can I just add, you'll have to get a siggy with both of your babies! Aren't we demanding??!!!



OK Girl I am going to fly up to DC so you can babysit (Got PADS?) for me for a night......then I can add my siggie....Penny got such a warm welcome on SM didn't she!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> OK Girl I am going to fly up to DC so you can babysit (Got PADS?) for me for a night......then I can add my siggie....Penny got such a warm welcome on SM didn't she!


Before you fly off to DC, you have to make a stop in NW FL so Reese can see her granddaughter. :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh you better be stopping in Charlotte so I can play and love on Sammie and Penny/Brandy!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Please forgive me all, for taking so long to reply to your warm welcome for my new baby girl. :blush: Actually we may be calling her Penny, she is so used to it. Thanks again! 
Kandis, Sammie and ? Brandy / Penny


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh you better be stopping in Charlotte so I can play and love on Sammie and Penny/Brandy!


NO WAY, I ain't coming near that goof ball Dusty!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Before you fly off to DC, you have to make a stop in NW FL so Reese can see her granddaughter. :wub:


*You got it!*


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Before you fly off to DC, you have to make a stop in NW FL so Reese can see her granddaughter. :wub:



Hey, you know me, gotta get in on the family stuff....

I went and looked and our pups all have CH TNT's White Rushin In in common (think I got the apostrophe in the right place - Kandis check me, my print outs are on my desk at work and I'm on the home computer now).


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh you better be stopping in Charlotte so I can play and love on Sammie and Penny/Brandy!


Now don't go feeling all bad on me. you know I love you!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

You did good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Girl I don't know where the pedigree is right now. I got one dog on my lap and one at my feet and both want a treat! See what you did to me. Mommy want's dinner....But It's all good. gotta run!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> NO WAY, I ain't coming near that goof ball Dusty!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Dusty says he'll teach them how to show their muscles!!! Then he'll walk backward into a wall as an encore.

Jasper doesn't want to be left out, he's says if Sammie and Brandy/Penny come for a visit, he'll teach them how to chase a cat-hole!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Hey, you know me, gotta get in on the family stuff....
> 
> I went and looked and our pups all have CH TNT's White Rushin In in common (think I got the apostrophe in the right place - Kandis check me, my print outs are on my desk at work and I'm on the home computer now).


OK, do you want me to look at the the pedigree for you. I will. Which side, you know I'm not too good with this stuff. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Dusty says he'll teach them how to show their muscles!!! Then he'll walk backward into a wall as an encore.
> 
> Jasper doesn't want to be left out, he's says if Sammie and Brandy/Penny come for a visit, he'll teach the how to chase a cat-hole!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:that darn flexing thing your DH does with them is the funniest thing I EVER SAW!!!!!!!! and the one where the he was sleeping on the floor too....:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> OK, do you want me to look at the the pedigree for you. I will. Which side, you know I'm not too good with this stuff. :HistericalSmiley:


Go eat Kandis....I'll do it tomorrow! 

I get so excited about all of our related dogs! I try to make Dusty everybody's 'someone'! I'm too needy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Before you fly off to DC, you have to make a stop in NW FL so Reese can see her granddaughter. :wub:


*I could not imagine that (Penny/Brandy) would be this sweet!!! 
she just wee wee on her pad on her very own.....no sammie around.....YEA PENNY GIRL! hey I know she could miss next time, but this crating is working, thank you Deborah for that PM.*


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> OK Girl I am going to fly up to DC so you can babysit (Got PADS?) for me for a night......then I can add my siggie....Penny got such a warm welcome on SM didn't she!


I have enough pads for Priceless Penny, Sammie and YOU! So come on up!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Please forgive me all, for taking so long to reply to your warm welcome for my new baby girl. :blush: Actually we may be calling her Penny, she is so used to it. Thanks again!
> Kandis, Sammie and ? Brandy / Penny


Calling her Penny is super cute too!!! :wub::wub:


----------

